# donating in remembrance of a forum member



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 22, 2008)

How may I make a memorial donation to the Rescue for the Forum member who was killed? Is there a paypal link?

Thanks!

Marsha


----------



## Gini (Jun 22, 2008)

Marsha Cassada said:


> How may I make a memorial donation to the Rescue for the Forum member who was killed? Is there a paypal link?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Marsha



Marsha

our paypal account is

[email protected]

We will send a card showing the donation in rememberence to the family. Such a sorrowful time for the family especially her beautiful daughter.

Thank you


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for making it so easy, Gini.

Marsha


----------



## Connie P (Jun 23, 2008)

Marsha,

What a wonderful, generous, big hearted gesture. BIG HUGS! Such wonderful folks on this forum.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you so much Marsha


----------

